# Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 152 KIDDED!!!!



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, it's been a while since I've put any updates on the girls so I snapped a pic of Violet (she is due first) on Saturday.

She had a false preg. last year. but I'm sure she took this time because she has udder development..

She was about to shake that's why she's standing like that... :wink: 









She still has 5 weeks (34 days) to go!! I'm thinking twins or triplets...what do you think?









Babies soon!!! :leap: :stars:

P.S. Sorry she's a little dirty...It has been warmer here, so it muddy..


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

I'll say twins, but of course, if she really balloons as it get closer then trips are possible.

Getting very exciting for sure-hard to wait! :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

I think she'll have twins, although I'm not sure. I was positive her mother didn't settle last year(she didn't even look pregnant) and she kidded all by herself with two HUGE kids. So you never know


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

Thanks!! I'm thinking twins too....*can't wait* :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

I say twins too! She is both wide and deep....so maybe theres a 3rd in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

Ditto...twins........ :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

udder pics!! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

She has a great udder starting already.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

thanks Pam!! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

looking good


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

I bet she fills that udder in no time! Looks great so far!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

I can't wait!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*

We can't either!  :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet has 34 more days to go!!!*



greatcashmeres said:


> We can't either!  :wink:


lol... :ROFL:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet has 27 more days to go!!!*

I'm starting to wonder about twins..... :whatgoat: She is now only 4 weeks away...and she looked huge this morning.. :shocked: ...I mean big....I'm going to try to get pics some time this week.... i am really wanting :girl: :girl: triplets would be great!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet has 27 more days to go!!!*

Hang a whole bunch of lucky items on the wall she has to walk by, maybe you'll get the :kidred: :kidred: for sure! :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet has 27 more days to go!!!*

Violet is now on day 134--2 weeks left!!! :wahoo: She's looking like twins....updated pics soon....

Vicki is on day 133---I can't wait!!! :dance:

Updated pictures soon... 

I really want lots of girls!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
:stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet on day 134--Vicki on day 133 - 2 weeks left!!!*

day 141 for Violet!!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet on day 134--Vicki on day 133 - 2 weeks left!!!*

The time is close, the time is close!  :leap:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Violet on day 134--Vicki on day 133 - 2 weeks left!!!*

Awesome!!!  :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet on day 134--Vicki on day 133 - 2 weeks left!!!*

day 142 for violet!! I went out to do chores this morning and saw that Violet is ........ losing her plug!!!!! :leap: :leap: :wahoo:

as for Vicki- day 141---just getting bigger!!! LOL :ROFL:

:dance: :dance: babies within the next week or so!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet on day 142--Vicki on day 141 BABIES SOON!!!*

Go Violet!!

If you need help or anything don't be afraid to call, I won't be home this afternoon but my mom will be, she can forward you to me if you need her to


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet on day 142--Vicki on day 141 BABIES SOON!!!*

thank you soo much Sarah!!! :hug: :hug:

I will defiantly call you if I need to.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet on day 144--Vicki on day 143 BABIES SOON!!!*

Update: Violet day 145 (technically day 145 is tomorrow.. but it's only 5 hrs away :wink: ) Has more white discharge & under her tail is enlarging. she's not posty yet, though. ligs getting very mushy. :wahoo: babies soon!!!  :leap: 

Vicki- day 144 very deep bellied..... I'm thinking a single or twins...

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: please!!!! lol :dance:

Sorry I don't have any pics yet....I'll get some tomorrow :hammer:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet on day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 BABIES SOON!!!*

Sounds very close!! I hope she doesn't make you wait!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet on day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 BABIES SOON!!!*

ray: lotsa :kidred: !


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet on day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 BABIES SOON!!!*

thanks ya'll!! pics today!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet on day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 BABIES SOON!!!*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet on day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 BABIES SOON!!!*

ok, here are the pics I promised you all.  sorry the pics aren't good quality.... they were taken on my cell. :wink: some areas in the pics look dark...it's just my shadow. 

Violets udder









Violet- side shot









Vicki- top shot


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 **3/9 Pics pg 2***

Her tail head has raised....not quite "there" yet, but when she's ready to go, she'll be quick about it!!

:kidred: :kidred: very soon!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 **3/9 Pics pg 2***



shadycreekgoats said:


> sorry the pics aren't good quality.... they were taken on my cell. :wink:


Actually good for a cell. Come on Violet and Vicki!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 **3/9 Pics pg 2***

she's been laying down most of the day..lol poor girl!!! :wink: ligs are really soft!!!! :leap:

Vicki- her ligs are a little bit soft!!! 

come on girls!!! :applaud:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 **3/9 Pics pg 2***

Babies soon! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 **3/9 Pics pg 2***

yep...babies soon.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Violet day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 **3/9 Pics pg 2***

Looking good! I hope she doesn't make you wait too much longer. :thumb:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 **3/9 Pics pg 2***

ok, I think Violet is going to kid tonight, stretching, not as interested in her food, ligs are barely there (if at all, I still learning the difference between the two. lol) Here's a udder pic I snapped tonight!!

She was scratching is the photo lol! :greengrin: 









I'm thinking twins, maybe triplets!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet day 145 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 144 **3/9 Pics pg 2***

:clap: Cheering Violet on-can't wait to see how many and what they look like! :clap:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Violet day 147 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 146 *3/11 Pics pg 3***

Looking good :]


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 147 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 146 *3/11 Pics pg 3***

Sorry for my late response..... She still hasn't kidded yet.... I checked on her a lot last night.... :ZZZ: lol today ligs are gone, udder full, & her dung is clumped together with a slightly yellow discharge & it is hanging.... :shrug: :shrug: she looks posty too, I'm thinking tonight...

when do you think she's going to kid?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet day 147 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 146 *new Q pg 3***

It is so hard to try and figure out when exactly our girls will drop, all the "signs" can be there for an iminent delivery and they'll still keep you wondering.....it's when you notice that something isn't "quite right" with their behavior, thats when it will happen :hug: You know your girl, when she acts like something's up...go with your gut, you'll know.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 147 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 146 *new Q pg 3***

Ok, here are pics!!










The shadows make her look dark/dirty...lol :roll:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 147 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 146 *new Q pg 3***

not pawing yet, but is dropping.... here are more pics from today.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet day 149 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 148 *new pics 3/13***

Won't be long now!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 149 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 148 *new pics 3/13***

Close.  Babies soon!!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 149 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 148 *new pics 3/1*

Ok, this is a little long so please bear with me.

Yesterday, at about 6:00 PM Violet started having contractions. She had goo hanging out and was restless, (wouldn't eat her grain, laying down & getting up, etc.) At ten I went to bed and was listening on the monitor. At 1:30 AM I checked on her again, and she was still having contractions. AT 6:00 AM I checked on her and she started pushing. Then I noticed only a nose and tongue instead of the regular 2 hooves. I got ready with my gloves on, and called my friend Sarah to ask what to do. (I had never assisted before). I gently pushed the nose back and grabbed one of the hooves and as she pushed, I pulled it out and downward. After a few more pushes and the whole head came out. I couldn't really get it to go any where so I went in and tried to get the other hoof, but I couldn't find it anywhere. Finally, I got the whole kid out and immediately started drying it. After a minute or two of drying it and there is no response. I than picked it up and swung (I forget what you call it) it. Still no response. My brother than started doing CPR on it, but it was already gone.  It was a big buck. Meanwhile, while this is all going on, I see another bubble coming. As I'm turning around, with one push it slipped totally out. I quickly cleaned it nose and mouth. It was breathing and doing good. I than checked... a DOE!!!!! I have been wanting a doe out of them for soo long. I got her inside & milked Violet. She has already had her first feeding. I feel so sorry for the buck....    It's the first time I've ever lost a kid at birth. I didn't say in the above but Sarah helped soo much. Thank you Sarah, for all your time and help. 
I will post pictures soon.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

sorry to hear about the buck...but so happy you got a healthy little girl!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

Congrats on the doe!!! Sorry about the buck


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

Aw. Sorry you lost the buckling. 
But atleast there was a doeling in there for ya. 
Congrats on that! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

the slow labor was probably because the buck was already dead or not positioned right. Im so sorry you lost him :hug:

congrats on the girl :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

Awe sorry you lost the buckling- but it does happen to all of us at some point or another

BIG congrats on your healthy girl thought! I Cant wait to see her!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

Thank you everyone!!! :grouphug:

I will get a pic of the buck & doe asap.....I LOVE this doe!!! :leap:



StaceyRoop said:


> the slow labor was probably because the buck was already dead or not positioned right. Im so sorry you lost him :hug:
> 
> congrats on the girl :stars:


 I don't think he was dead during delivery because he was breathing & moving around when just his head was out.  And then she laid down, so I think it cut of his air supply.... :sigh:



ProctorHillFarm said:


> BIG congrats on your healthy girl thought! I Cant wait to see her!


Pics are coming asap!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

I am sorry for your loss.....  :hug:

But A doeling ...A big congrats . :greengrin: :thumbup: ..I am so happy she is Ok and doing well, I bet she is beautiful....  :lovey: :dance:

Here's to...Sarah...and Shivonne both did a great job... :hug: :cheers:  :hugs:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

Glad that Violet and her daughter are well! Sorry you lost the boy :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

Thank you Pam & Liz!!! :hug: Pics in the next few mins!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ***LONG STORY****

Ok, here is a pic of the buck.....it that considered big? :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 **Graphic Pic added*



> Thank you Pam & Liz!!!


 Your welcome.. :hug:

From the photo yes I'd say that he is big....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet day 149 ligs soft!-Vicki on day 148 *new pics 3/1*



shadycreekgoats said:


> . I didn't say in the above but Sarah helped soo much. Thank you Sarah, for all your time and help.
> I will post pictures soon.


Anytime, I'm glad to help :hug: Sorry to hear about the buck, he does look like a big guy.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 **Graphic Pic added*

After I got him out, I thought he was big too. Again, Thank you very much!!! :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ligs softening!!!!*

Well, Vicki's udder is filling like a balloon!!! :shocked: I'm thinking either tomorrow or tomorrow night....Her udder still need a little filling to do...Hoping for all :girl: :girl:

I'm thinking only twins...and she is a 2f so hopefully it will be a easier delivery than Violets....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ligs softening!!!!*

I am sure that Vicki will do very well...and give you :kidred: :kidred: . Praying for an un eventful delivery ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ligs softening!!!!*

Thank you Liz :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ligs softening!!!!*

I'm thinking Vicki will kid either tonight or tomorrow...restless, and her udder is so huge she can't lay down comfortably but her ligs are still there....here are two quick pics I got yesterday while doing chores...










She was laying down when I got this pic lol









her udder is even bigger today!!! :shocked:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet day 151 KIDDED-Vicki day 150 ligs softening!!!!*

Vicki kidded about 11:00 PM light night with gorgeous buck/doe twins!!!! At almost 10:00 PM I checked on her and she was nesting, but her ligs were still there and were really firm! But I knew that she was going to kid because of her udder. At 11:15 We went out there to rig up our baby monitor and I'm trying to turn on the light when I hear a baby!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: I went in and checked and the one closest to me was a buck. Then my brother who was standing outside the kidding stall and it looks like this one is a buck too....well, I ran over there (I REALLY wanted a doe lol) and saw it was a doe!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: They were both still really wet and she was a great girl and dried them all up and she has tons of milk~! :stars: :dance: :stars: Pictures Soon!!!! :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Cant wait to see the cuties!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Addie!!! I'm going to :horse: :horse: out there are get pictures asap!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG CONGRATS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

COngrats!!! I am so glad that you got your little girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...Congrats on the healthy kidding! :hug: 
Sorry you missed the birth but hey...she knew you were worried  

And...you got your :kidred: :stars:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

What a sneaky girl! I guess some like their privacy...LOL! Congrats on the new babies--so glad you got your doeling!


----------

